# bruno 17 months



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello again everyone posting my newest stacking pictures of Bruno i think im improving what do yall think i also tried to capture him moving but didnt do so well. Anyway I took Bruno to the vet for a check up and He is 76.8 lbs. hope you Enjoy..


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Not qualified to critique, but I really like him. Good looking boy!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice looking dog. He reminds me so much of my dog Jasmine.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I concur (sp?) with Falkosmom :wub:


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone Im trying to Improve my stacking ability. I want to see what* Ihczth's*, *Amaruq**, **angelaw**, **Lauri & The Gang* critiques will be. I love watching him grow I wish i would've known of this site before. well thanks again.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

handsome boy


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

:gsdhead:


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

well for everyone that has responded thank you again.


----------

